# looking for a carved walking stick



## eb1987 (Aug 16, 2014)

Im looking for a hand carved walking stick w a fish carving design all through it,not only on the top or handle. My father is an avid fisherman and this would be a great gift to add to his vast collection. We live in Alabama. Im having problems finding local carvers with websites. If you know of any carvers who could complete such a task,the info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You shouldnt have a problem finding anyone.I would offer my self but i am the other side of the atlantic but good luck


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Google , carving clubs in Alabama. You can find carvers in the central and north part of the state. If you are in the Mobile area send me a massager with a Email address and I will try and help you. You can click on my picture, You will see message in the upper right of the page that comes up.


----------

